# Don't throw that away!!



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I was messing around in my shop the other night, and started thinking of some of the things I do to save money. I thought of a few things that most people would throw away, that I keep and repurpose. Then that made me think of LJ and I thought it would be a good thread to start so we could all share our money saving ideas. Since I am putting more money into my woodworking right now than I am getting back, I like to try to save as much money as possible. Here are a few of the things I don't throw away:
1)Plastic screw containers
-they work great for disposable glue/DNA/MS containers. I like to pour some glue in it and use a brush to apply it, if you keep the lid on, then you can close it and it will last days to weeks, then when your done or it dries up, toss it!
2)Empty toilet paper/paper towel rolls
-cut off a 1in section, cut it open, then slip it over your bar clamp to protect your wood from the bar. Then if you get any glue squeeze out, you are only stuck to cardboard. It also barely raises the wood off the bar so it doesn't complicate glue up at all.
3)The obvious glass jars(baby food, salsa, pickles, etc)
-great for mixing finishes, glue, the list goes on…
4)Toothbrushes
-spreading glue and cleaning
5)Used steel wool
-works great as a fire starter if you have a woodburner
6)Coffee cans
-storage containers, solvent containers for cleaning brushes etc…
I'm pretty sure there was another but now I can't think of it, so that's all I have for now!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

soup cans
two by two
one over the other
screwed to the wall
bench 
or tool stand

top one for sharp pencils
bottom for dull

sharpen the dull
from time to time
and replace in the top can

the gremlins can't keep up
with stealing them


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Pill bottles for different screw driver bits. Left over pieces of PVC for storing dowels or a pencil holder.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

A lotta gr8 tips Shelly. Lids from things like sour creme, etc., for mixing epoxy on. once they dry, you can even reuse them because the epoxy will usually pop right off.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the new plastic coffee containers such as folgers. They make great bin boxes and are also attractive. Of course I have a hoarder's nature when it comes to keeping possibly useful things anyways.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

small pieces of arborite (formica). They make great shims for levelling equipment, dialling in a cut, . . .


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The old screws from screw in teeth come in top and bottom size screws these should be kept seperately so you can use the top ones for ceiling fixes and the bottom screws for floor fixings work great every time. Alistair


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Good thought process Shelly. Interesting thread.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

I use Truvia vs Sugar so my wife saves me the clear containers. They are great for Kreg screws & plugs, or any screw in general. I have a Lowe's plastic storage bing hoodoh on the wall but I end up putting more odd junk in that thing than actual screws, etc. No idea why, I like organization, but I suck at it when it comes to mounting hardware for some reason. I could probably open my own Home Depot with the extras I bought thinking I was out of…haha…Used to do that with mustard when I was single too…I'd have a dozen containers of mustard in the fridge because I couldn't remember if I was out…ahaha…anyway, moving right along, nothing to see here.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I save all of my old Velcro sandpaper pads and glue regular sandpaper over the top of the old sandpaper.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

About using steel wool as a fire starter with a wood burner - You can hold a 9 volt battery to steel wool to do the same thing. No wood burner needed.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

@Brian… just never drop a 9volt in your pocket with a handful of change. Dont hafta ask me how I know this!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Used to love 35mm film bottles.
Nobody makes film any more:^(


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Joe, that must have made an impression on you. Ouch.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep. It really caught me by surprize when my pants caught on *FIRE *!


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

lol i will have to remember that about the battery…good thing i usually don't have pockets big enough to carry around 9v batteries. these are all really good ideas! i might have to go home and dig through the trash lol…but i will def be throwing away less "trash"


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

helluv is winning so far…those plastic coffee containers! I have water run out to my shop building but afraid to liven it yet so I take water from the house in those things. And I have assorted hex bolts stored in one. And I use one for disgarded razor blades.

Other than that, guess I'm getting old enough now to realize that much of what I think I might use gets tossed. Shorter walk to dump at the house rather than take it to the shop and then back to the house to go in the garbage. Being a good German, it took a while to realize that.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Alistair-what are screw in teeth?


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I really like the plastic coffee cans for storage, but the metal ones are great to toss rags that have oils, stains, or other combustibles in so I can let them dry out and not worry about my shop catching fire while i'm sleeping lol. then toss them in the trash on trash day.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Shelly, your "trash" link in post #15 is no workie!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Business cards\old credit cards for spreading glue.
mustard containers for glue.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

ohh oops, i didn't mean to make it a click on word, i just put quotations around it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

and the classic of upcycling pallets to projects and to practice on 
old plastic bottle /containers can be used alot of different ways 
old oildrums in different size´s can be reused as a speciel shelfsystem when cut in two
and painted even an old car can be used as a shelfunit cabinet 
old doors to workbenches / tables

Dennis


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

guess my smiley face was too close…now i know the shortcut to make a link lol


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

you can also cut the cards to certain profiles, i have even stuck in on a peice of wood and ran it through the router to get a profile. that was to spread spackelding on window trim though, but i'm sure it would work with wood filler too


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

and a mustard bottle is a great idea! i'm always looking for better ideas to apply glue, and for smaller containers so i can buy in bulk


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"and painted even an old car can be used as a shelfunit cabinet "

You've turned a *CAR *into a shelving unit? I wanna *SEE THAT*!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

All the kids left over school supplies. Quarter used notebooks, pencils, erasers, etc.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I take those clear plastic containers that cookies, muffins etc come in to store hinges, knobs, picture hangers,etc. that way I can easily see what is in each container. I also keep the bottom of egg cartons to use when I finish and spray edges of things. Just tear off the bottom and stack them up till needed. Set my material on top to kepp off my spray table.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

We have a supplier at our office that always drops off a bunch of monthly desk calendars that are about 16×20 inches that nobody likes to use. I use them on my bench under small glue-ups, when spraying spray adhesive, or whatever. All the drippings and/or over-spray go on the top sheet, and then you just tear off the top month and are good to go again for a while. Better than just tossing them into the recycle bin. I also use the little boxes that checks come in to keep small things handy - like the used hotel key cards I like to use for glue spreaders.

Tom


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plastic grocery bags.

For glue ups. Glue don't stick to hard.

For covering small stuff. Tent a bag over your small box to let the finish cure.

Small children… Let them jump off the shop roof thinking it will work like a parachute.

edit Oops, I guess I shouldn't have added that last one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I finally put a ton of that stuff in the recycle bin. I still have a good supply ;-))


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i do the mustard / ketchup bottle thing to
they are cheap at wlmart

just be cool
the first on i tried worked just fine
till i squeezed it a little to hard
and top blew off
got half the glue in a pool
all over the work

it was the single and the cheapest on they had then (m)
i went back and got a double pack (m&c)
a little more but the tops stay on
and the opening is big enough to pour into


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use old phone books to mix sawdust and glue to make wood filler and also use them to wipe any glue off of my fingers while doing glue ups. I just tear the cover off and lay it on my bench then tear off sheet by sheet as I use it.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jim, we use our old phone books in a different way. I glue them to a scrap of wood, tear the cover off and put them on top of the toilet bowl tank! I like your idea and may have to change my approach and put the stack of old newspapers on the tiolet bowl tank and take the phone books to the shop. But then what do I use to cover my spray/paint table with? I'll be up all night doing the math on this one.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

join10asee 

not me but I think this can inspire you

http://lumberjocks.com/Dennisgrosen/blog/29490

Dennis


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I grab a rubber band any time I can. But I have a small shop and can't keep much that isn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Bullhead1,
My great grandma told my she grew up having to use an outhouse and that's where there old Sears catalogs went. They'd have to wad them up and roll them around in their hands just to soften them up before wiping. As she said you don't want a paper cut down there.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Use old glue bottles for mustard.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Emma…. Don't use the shiny pages!


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

all good ideas… but i think i will stick with tp in the br lol. patron, that would be aweful!! i picked up one at walmart lastnight that wasn't really cheap…but a gave it a good squeeze test first anyway!! I live in a small town so our phone book is only 1/4-1/2 in thick, but it would work for a few days lol.


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Selly-b, I also use the trays for ice cream
store small items. (see photo)


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

you eat alot of icecream! lol great idea though! i like how neatly they stack


----------

